# Elavil users- what kind of IBS?



## Kristen (Aug 11, 2004)

I'm IBS-A and about to start Elavil. For anyone who uses it- What kind of IBS do you have, and would you say it helps? I've read some of these horror stories, and just keep in mind, they terrify me. I do want an idea of what to expect, though.


----------



## jrdeam (Sep 28, 2003)

I am also IBS-A. I do believe the Elavil helps me. I started with 10mg a day and now take 25mg. My Doc just recently upped my dose. He also thinks it helps. No horror stories here. At least not connected with the Elavil. I hardly had any side effects. Some weight gain and my Doc recommends the south beach diet. I hope to start the diet next week.Hope you find some relief.Take Care,Joyce


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

Same as you all but I lean more towards C. It helps but I've found that I've had to increase the dose every few months to get the same effect of pain relief. Still I wouldn't not want to take it.


----------



## Kristen (Aug 11, 2004)

Thanks for your responses, you two. I've been doing really well (almost regular! Haha, I wish that wasn't such an achievement!) with the fiber and elavil. I'm thrilled. Tired, though . I'd also read about craving sweets, but goodness! Right now I could kill for some chocolate!


----------



## christywisty (Mar 12, 2002)

Kristen,I'm IBS-D and on 150 mg of Elavil. I'm not sure if it helps my IBS that much, but that's probably because I am taking it for several reasons. I've not had any adverse reactions from Elavil, though, which is wonderful compared to many other medications I've tried. I hope you continue to do well.Christy


----------

